# Usmc commemorative beretta m9



## TheTexan96 (Sep 3, 2014)

[email protected]Can anyone help me and tell me how much this pistol is worth??? Can I send you a pic if you email me!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

why don't you just post a picture on here


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TheTexan96 said:


> [email protected]Can anyone help me and tell me how much this pistol is worth??? Can I send you a pic if you email me!


Hard to say, I've seen the standard commemorative USMC model worth around $750.00 to super fancy gold inlay model for $5,500.00


----------

